# Anybody riding a road ebike?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Whatcha got? How is it? I have a lot of experience with the Specialized Turbo's - all models. The allow my whole family to ride together on the roads particularly in the mtns. Good fun. That's some funny family!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

After riding mtb only on enough roads to get to the trailhead for over 30 years I found myself for the first time without access to any trail systems that I didn't have to drive to. Found it boring to take my KTM for a "ride" and missed pedaling so I put together what I call my bicyclized motorcycles.

Got the first one together in time for a trip to my old haunts down in CO last fall and found it was a great way to get around the different drainages above town which coming from sea level would have not been an option, although I did make the first group to the sign at PP 40 off of my Townie. But I don't think I would of if I hadn't done the 125+ miles the few days before off of my e bike. A good way to get warmed up for the main event for sure and got to see a lot of country I would have normally missed out on.









But where I live these are more typical of what I get to ride around on.
















Truth be known I have been messing around with motor assist bikes for over 15 years now. Not as any sort of primary mode of cycling but as a way to keep an eye on what I have always felt would end up being a thing someday. As a result my preferred setup is made up of parts and pieces as I feel it is a way of future proofing in case better components come along, mainly in the battery sector.

I like a front hub motor (with torque arm, very important) with a battery in the main triangle because I feel it balances out the ride well. My setups are 1000w, which is legal in the state I live in btw, but mostly I am reading 250w-500w on my meter, which it is important to have a good one I use a Cycle Analyst, when cruising up to 25 mph but do see it peak if I am getting after it or climbing something stupid steep. But the bottom line is that by using Schlumpf drives I have gearing that I can pedal effectively on top of the motor all the way up to top speed and still low enough gearing for steep climbing. Most people don't think direct drive hubs will climb but I beg to differ and mine are loaded with Stator Aid which is a liquid that helps to keep them running cool.

Oh, and btw I use a throttle and don't subscribe to PAS as I prefer to be in control of motor input to pedal input, it just feels more natural to me that way.

I don't subscribe to the e mtb thing btw and although I tend to still get out on some trails and do some exploring with these bikes it is at a mellow pace, but surprising to me sometimes just what it will do, especially climbing with the help of the front motor and the right gear to pedal along with. Goes over logs well also, kind of reminds me of my old Rokon in a way.

A few more of the variety of terrain I have enjoyed since putting these bikes together. A lot of fun, as good of a workout as you want to get and the best way to get around downtown!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^Some nice trails, I like your set up. My Turbo is 750watt and will cut out at 28mph. I bought it to explore a relatively new area where I moved to and to ride when I have little time, or am burned out on the regular road bike. The distance and mileage is insane. I can put my 12yr old daughter on her Turbo and I'll ride my Cannondale. Opens up options. I see them a bit with coaches riding them next to their rider.


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

I picked up a 2001 Litespeed Unicoi ( soft tail) a few weeks back and installed a Bafang bbshd 1,000 watt mid drive to use as a road/gravel/trail bike. I converted my wife's old Specialized Myka with the same kit a few months back. We're using these for longer road rides and to explore the hilly town we live in. Using the 52v 6ah 3lb. battery my bike weighs 39 lbs.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

This site has the very worst photo posting system I have ever used so I cannot seem to get the pic I uploaded of my recumbent street bike to insert inline. Anyway it's a Lightning P-38 with a Magic Pie V5 hub motor. It tops out at 28/29 mph and thus is a Class 3 ebike. It can be seen in the sticky at the top of this forum should anyone wish.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey WH, I had an early Magic Pie mounted on a Bob trailer years ago. It cut out at 20 and was really hard to coax beyond that due to the parasitic drag. I understood this to be common to direct drive motors back then and lived with it. It was a good rig and still think that a motorized trailer can be a good way to go btw. 

But my question is if the newest versions still drag when the power is not being fed through it? Reason I am asking is a friend is considering a MP and would be good to get some feedback to help advise him. 

The two dd motors I have now exhibit no noticeable drag while not under power btw.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Road bike + ebike = o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar2465 (Apr 19, 2014)

I use a motard  
Fun to ride onroad and very comfortable!


----------

